# Bi color female Columbus County NC



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Columbus County Animal Control 
288 Legion Drive 
Whiteville, NC 28472 
Phone: 910-641-3945 and Fax: (910) 640-1196 
Hours of Operation: Monday - Thursday: 8:30 a.m. - 5 p.m. and Friday 12 - 5 p.m.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Already have a thread for her.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/urgent/147539-whiteville-nc-female-k35-black-panther.html


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Oops, sorry. Did a search for Columbus instead of Whiteville. Mods remove if so deemed.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Same place. And still need her and her mom out.


----------

